# Flint river ?



## DetroitFishin (Feb 21, 2012)

What's up everyone? A friend of mine has a place right on the flint. Never fished it before does it get a steelhead run? As far as I know it doesn't but I don't know the river well at all. All I've heard about it is that its a decent walleye river. Any information on the fishing in winter/spring would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kevvy711 (Apr 13, 2008)

They get walleyes this time of year in the river. used to get them at the damn on 3/8 jig and twister tail.


----------



## WorkHardFishHard (Sep 22, 2010)

Steelhead in the flint would be awesome.. I could only imagine combat fishing... yikes :yikes: 


eyes and pike this time of the year.


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

I've never fished the Flint, but it sticks out in my memory because a few years ago, I saw an article, or a post on this site, or somewhere else on the internet where a kid was holding up a nice chromer from the Flint while he was fishing for carp I think. I've heard of other stories about people running into them every now and then too. My friend's dad fishes it for smallmouth, and does quite well from what he says.


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

It was bugging me, so I went back and did a search. Sure enough, it was a post on here....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=286409&highlight=flint+steelhead


----------



## WorkHardFishHard (Sep 22, 2010)

ah I remember that.. now only if it was a common occurrence


----------



## DetroitFishin (Feb 21, 2012)

No way. That's pretty awesome. Looks like I need to get my ass out there!!


----------



## pirate959 (Mar 23, 2011)

The flint is a hidden gem. July to September is by far the best time when water is lower.

Not sure on steelhead, but walleye, bass, catfish and carp will keep you busy all day long. Bring enough worms for a float trip, this is all that will limit you.

Snags are high, so bring lots of gear. Watch the carp, they get really big, so bring beefy gear if you target these.


----------

